# Iowa bird



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Well folks, I'm not an experienced turkey hunter. I feel I can hold my own in the uplands or the duck slough, but turkeys are a different ballgame. I have killed one turkey before, in Missouri, but a friend took my to one of his spots and did all the calling. I just pulled the trigger.
The last couple springs in Iowa I ate tag soup, and I went to some very good areas with lots of birds. I had some chances, but it never worked out.
This spring, I stayed pretty close to home. I had some birds scouted that I don't think receive much pressure. On Easter morning I heard them start gobbling at five after six, while out scouting.
I was set up in the woods by 5:15 yesterday, the first day of Iowa's second season. I heard no gobbling from the roost. I did yelp back and forth with a hen on the roost, but that was it.
I called periodically for a couple of hours, with no responses. At 8:25, I yelped and cut real loud and aggressive on my slate, and got a gobble at 125-150 yards. I cut again, and he had closed the distance in half. I cut again, and he gobbled in my calling sequence. He was hot! 
I got the gun up and put my mouth call in. All of a sudden I see him in strut at about 40-45 yards. I yelped real soft, and he came out of strut and lifted out his head, looking for that hen. Boom! Backwards he went. 
As I went out to pick him up another gobbler ran off.
Not the monarch of the woods of a bird, but a nice two year old. 20 lbs, 9.5 inch beard, 7/8 inch spurs


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice looking bird

it's awesome when it all come together


----------



## mnfshrman (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice looking bird. Congrats

David


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Turkey hunting is always a rush.


----------



## johnf (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice bird. It is a ton of fun to call them in an wathc them strut.

I just popped his twin here in Kansas this am. 9.5 inch beard and 7/8 spur.

Called in 2 more tom's about 20 minutes after getting the first one. No shooting just having fun with the call.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice, congrats to ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!!!! :sniper:


----------

